# How to introduce food to new caribe



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

Got 8 3" caibe this mornin. Went to the lfs and picked up some Hikari gold pellets, and freeze dried bloodworms and krill. Is there a certain way to introduce these foods to the fish, or will they just eat them. Thanks a bunch yall.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

only one way to find out... put some in the tank









also try fish fillet, shrimp and earthworms


----------



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

haha that would be a good place to start.


----------



## pampiranha (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey the guy is asking a DECENT question and do not deserve a STUPID answer!







Anyway just let them adopt first with their new home and then after a day or two try training them with variety of foods and identify what they prefer most of the time.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

pampiranha said:


> Hey the guy is asking a DECENT question and do not deserve a STUPID answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you shut the f*ck up? i was kidding around with him


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> pampiranha said:
> 
> 
> > Hey the guy is asking a DECENT question and do not deserve a STUPID answer!
> ...


ya really buddy, he was obviously just kidden around









as for your question, it will probly be hard to get them to eat the pellets since they are floating, try the krill and some shrimp, well try everything you got and if they dont take any of that then maybe get some shrimp and some smelt which you can cut up for them


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

little advise with the blood wroms my Ps loved eating those but its messy if u ask me that sh*t gets all over the rocks and yea it gets gross ill tell u what i do now i bought floaters and fishing string and i tie shrimp, beef heart or whatever im feeding them on to the string and just elt it float and let them eat and i puill it out after there done beeb working great with me.. and yea dude chill ppl joke around all the time =P


----------

